# 2012 shallow sport classic



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS CLASSIC SHALLOW SPORT 18 FT IS SUPER CLEAN WE JUST PUT A NEW 2018 SUZUKI DF140 MOTOR ON IT SO ZERO HOURS READY TO GO CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS WONT LAST LONG $26,475.00:texasflag

[email protected]

361-758-2140 WORK :texasflag


----------

